# New rear brake kit on the market



## silverminemotors (Dec 24, 2007)

240z, 260z, 280z Stage 4 rear big brake kit 
Price: $785

This kit includes: 
Pair of new 11.8 inch CNC drilled, slotted, vented, Zink plated, and machine balanced rotors. 
Pair of brand new Enormous1.6 inch (43mm) single piston calipers with e-brake function. 
DOT approved custom fabricated steel braided brake lines. 
Ceramic brake pads 
One pair of custom fabricated 1018 alloy brackets. 
All the needed hardware. 
Installation instructions. 
As you can see this is a complete brake kit. There are no other parts needed to complete the installation. There is currently no other brake kit with e-brake function on the market that has bigger piston calipers than this brake kit. The calipers are the strongest calipers in any rear brake kit available with e-brake for our Z cars. They feature 1.6 inch pistons (43mm) and an amazingly strong e-brake function. These calipers are also available in many local auto parts stores so replacing them is not a problem. They originally came off a car with 500 hp from the factory. So you can believe they will stop your light z car with whip lashing power! The pair of Drilled, Slotted, Vented, machine balanced, and Zink plated rotors are professionally built with precision C.N.C. machines. They are Zink plated which prevents them from rusting. The rotors are also vented which will greatly lower the chances of brake fade under extreme driving conditions. The steel braided brake lines are custom made to fit this brake kit for easy installation. They are also government DOT approved just like the stock brake lines that come on new cars from the factory today, except that they are much much stronger. So you can believe they will not have any safety problems. The custom fabricated brackets are made of 1018 steel. They will never rust or corrode. Just to give you an example of how strong they are the stock brackets off most cars today including the maxima brackets have a hardness level of about 13. These brackets have a hardness level of 17. They are not hardened on the outside, so they will not snap. The metal that was used to make these brackets is made in U.S.A. and is certified by two reputable American owned alloy companies: Nucor cold finish group, and Fry steel company. Aluminum brackets are as strong as twigs when compared to these brackets. The ceramic brake pads are built by Posi Quiet. They are very quiet and smooth. If you don't want the brake pads you can subtract $20 from the final price. I can also get you different types of pads if you email me what you’re looking for. 

This kit does require 15 inch rims or bigger. It will hook up right to your stock e-brake cable. Installation requires you to either:
Remove your stub axels. 
Or cut of your stock drum brake backing plate. 
One good thing about removing your stub axels is that you get to change your old wheel bearings, which I strongly recommend you do, unless you already have. I personally have this brake kit on my car and let me tell you, I can give my unexpecting passengers whip lash when I press on my brakes. The car stops on the dime, even when I’m going well over 100 miles per hour. I use to have the maxima caliper brake kit with the 300zx rotors and it is nowhere near as strong as this kit. 

Note:
For you people who have re drilled you stub axels to a 5x4.5 lug pattern this brake kit should work for your car as well. 
You should also think about using a bigger master cylinder when you buy this kit, the added piston area will use more brake fluid than your stock brakes. I can supply you with one for an additional $65. 

To order go to: http://silverminemotors.com/product....2&productId=38


----------

